# IlliniVikings N Scale Layout



## IlliniViking

I thought I would start posting some pictures and updates of my N-Scale layout. The layout is 3 x 8, and is my first attempt at model railroading. I started back in January, worked on it pretty steady until the weather warmed up. It sat idle all summer and now that the weather is turning cold, I'm getting back to the building. I hope to post some pictures over the next few days to get you up to speed where the layout is. As always, please give me your opinions, thoughts, and ideas.

These first pictures are the table framework.

















Framework with 2" foam


----------



## Boston&Maine

Viking, look here for help on getting your pictures to show up: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=16415&postcount=2


----------



## IlliniViking

Starting to layout the tunnel.










Putting down the first cork roadbed.










Painted the inside of the tunnel black and started putting in some track. The switch is for potential add on once the first layout is finished. Always need to plan ahead.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks, Boston. It took me a few minutes, but I figured out I was copying the wrong URL.


----------



## IlliniViking

A few more pictures this evening...

Layers of foam to build the mountain.










The mountain starts to take shape with sculptamold.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here is a picture of whole table. The two outside loops are finished and working.










Another picture of the full layout. This one shows that the shelf for the controls fold under the table out of the way when not in use.


----------



## tjcruiser

IV,

Looking nice. Table looks sturdy, though are you sure you want to lay foam directly on the table joists, without some layer of ply or MDF (or Masonite, maybe) under the foam? The joist spacing is certainly close enough to support the weight of the foam and trains, however if one were to accidentally plant an elbow or hand somewhat hard into the foam, there's a good chance to might induce a crack in the foam between the joists.

Do you plan to carve/sculpt down into the base foam at all? A river, valley or something? Might add some nice contouring details. However, if so, that'll also induce a weak spot in the foam ... so consider comments above.

The flip-down control is a nice idea. I did a somewhat-similar pull-out drawer setup on my small O layout.

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> IV,
> 
> Looking nice. Table looks sturdy, though are you sure you want to lay foam directly on the table joists, without some layer of ply or MDF (or Masonite, maybe) under the foam? The joist spacing is certainly close enough to support the weight of the foam and trains, however if one were to accidentally plant an elbow or hand somewhat hard into the foam, there's a good chance to might induce a crack in the foam between the joists.
> 
> Do you plan to carve/sculpt down into the base foam at all? A river, valley or something? Might add some nice contouring details. However, if so, that'll also induce a weak spot in the foam ... so consider comments above.
> 
> The flip-down control is a nice idea. I did a somewhat-similar pull-out drawer setup on my small O layout.
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> TJ



I see your point TJ. 

Even a 1/4" of plywood might have been better then nothing at all.
Unless it,s there and he just didn't take a picture of it?


Edit,
Nope I went back and looked, it just looks like the foam board.


----------



## IlliniViking

TJ and Big Ed,

If I was to do it again, I would probably put some plywood down first. When I first built it, I had/have no plans to carve down into the foam, at least not very deep, 1/2" max. I see your point though, and did limit my options. The 2" foam is actually very strong. I did add a couple cross braces in the middle of the table, because there was a joint in the foam there. Thanks for the input and I will be posting new pictures soon. I have started the run up to the coal mine, as well laying out the yard.


----------



## Big Ed

IlliniViking said:


> TJ and Big Ed,
> 
> If I was to do it again, I would probably put some plywood down first. When I first built it, I had/have no plans to carve down into the foam, at least not very deep, 1/2" max. I see your point though, and did limit my options. The 2" foam is actually very strong. I did add a couple cross braces in the middle of the table, because there was a joint in the foam there. Thanks for the input and I will be posting new pictures soon. I have started the run up to the coal mine, as well laying out the yard.


You could cut some panels and brace them in under the table.
No need to take the foam up. I see TJ's point about accidentally putting your hand through. I didn't notice that you just put the foam on the top.

The foam should hold the weight of the N scale just fine though.
Looking nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

Here is a shot of the yard starting to take shape.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here is my first attempt at weathering. This is my two stall engine house. I think it could use some more work, but so far it looks pretty good. Thoughts?

Before:


























And here is the after:


----------



## Big Ed

That looks great!:thumbsup:

Maybe a little rust around the hinges on the doors and a little on the top round window and a little underneath the big windows?

A little "smoke" above the doors?


----------



## tjcruiser

WOW!!! That white-wash on the brick really pops out fabulously! Has a real mortar look. Maybe add a thinned-down black wash, too, with most of it wiped off ... just enough to add some dark highlights.

I like Ed's suggestion of black or rust color on the door hinges.

Nice work,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> WOW!!! That white-wash on the brick really pops out fabulously! Has a real mortar look. Maybe add a thinned-down black wash, too, with most of it wiped off ... just enough to add some dark highlights.
> 
> I like Ed's suggestion of black or rust color on the door hinges.
> 
> Nice work,
> 
> TJ



A little black wash was my next suggestion.
If he liked the others.
The white looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

Great ideas, I will try them out and post some more pictures. I worked on the yard today while my Vikings stunk it up on the football field. I will get some pictures posted of that as well. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## BDP

IV

Looks great. What part of Central IL are you from? I am just north of Champaign. I am in the process of changing my layout (unfortunately only on paper) and going from big to small. My eyes were a little to big for my ability. I am modeling in HO but have thought about N just for space reasons. I have space for HO though.

I would agree about putting plywood down before putting the foam down but if it works for you then great. Cant wait to see your finished product.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

BDP, 

I'm just a few miles north of Champaign. I live in T'boro. Where are you located? As for the layout, I have been working on it, just need to post some new pictures. Yesterday I did a lot of wiring. I found a bachman DC power pack for $10 at the local hobby store to run my accessories, so I now have most of my turnouts working. I'm having a few issues with some of them sticking though.


----------



## MattyVoodoo

I have a 1" foam base, but I laid 1/2 plywood over the table first, so all of the foam is set on a stable base. Gives full bracing to the foam and a very stable platform, and no weight issues. REALLY GREAT START!


----------



## IlliniViking

Finally have some time to give you an update. I have not put down anymore track yet. I did pick up some more flex track to hopefully finish. I have not decided if I want to run a spur off the yard that goes into what will eventually be a small town. Anyway, what I did get accomplished was some more weathering of the engine house and a water tower as well as wire most of the turnouts.

Here is the engine house with some of the suggested weathering tips:



















Here is a water tower.

Before:










and after....



















I highly recommend painting as much as you can before assembly, especially N scale. 

Here is the control panel with the switches for the turnouts and the accessory control pack. I plan to label the switches, but they are basically laid out as they are on the layout.


----------



## tjcruiser

IV,

It's really great to see people offer tips here on the forum, then see others grab 'em and incorporate them into their projects ... your engine house looks great! Water tower, too.

Thanks for keeping us updated,

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks TJ. That is the reason I came to this forum, to get ideas, tips and share in this great hobby. There are so many knowledgeable and talented people here, it's a great resource.


----------



## IlliniViking

Finally an update of the layout, even though it's not much of an update. I have about 95% of the track down. I have one more spur to run out of the yard that will go to a grain elevator in town.

Here is a picture of the whole layout from the end:









A picture of the yard:









The Coal Mine:









Another shot of the coal mine. I still need to finish the track, but waiting for some insulated rail joiners so my bumpers don't short out the track:









And a couple shots of the engines in the engine house:


----------



## BDP

Coming along very nicely Mike. Cant wait to see the end product. Hoping to start my benchwork next weekend. 

I was in Slot and Wing the other day and they did have some insulated joiners for n-scale. They had a few other things but not much. 





IlliniViking said:


> Finally an update of the layout, even though it's not much of an update. I have about 95% of the track down. I have one more spur to run out of the yard that will go to a grain elevator in town.
> 
> Here is a picture of the whole layout from the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of the yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coal Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the coal mine. I still need to finish the track, but waiting for some insulated rail joiners so my bumpers don't short out the track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple shots of the engines in the engine house:


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Brad. I got an email that my order has shipped, so I have some insulated joiners coming along with a couple locos. Hopefully I will have them before this weekend. I wish Slot and Wing would carry more train items, but they seem content catering to the RC folks. They will order anything you want, but you can get better prices ordering it yourself online. Get a thread going when you start your bench work and keep us all updated.


----------



## maxmekker

Wow, great , a show stopper, lot's of stuff going on . How about sharing a small live clip if it's wiered up and running?


----------



## IlliniViking

Spent most of the weekend working on one part of the layout or another. I have all the track down now and will start the scenery full force. Here are a few pictures.

The full layout:









The full layout from the end:









The yard:









The middle of the layout. This is where a the town will be.









The mountain end:









Along the front of the layout, I have four manual turnouts. I replaced the atlas switch with these manual throws:









I have a few structures I am going to be working on now, along with starting to paint the mountain so it don't look like a big snow pile.


----------



## BDP

Looking good Mike. How do you think you are going to like those Caboose Ind. throws? That is what I am planning on using on all mine just so I can stay involved in the layout.

I did get the area for my layout cleaned up, and lights up. Need to paint 2 walls and then the bench work starts hopefully next weekend.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## IlliniViking

I like the throws, they look much better than the original switch. I have four of them and they are all on the front of the layout. Reaching across the layout, especially with buildings, etc, would be a bit tricky. 

Glad to see you are getting started on yours. Keep us updated.



BDP said:


> Looking good Mike. How do you think you are going to like those Caboose Ind. throws? That is what I am planning on using on all mine just so I can stay involved in the layout.
> 
> I did get the area for my layout cleaned up, and lights up. Need to paint 2 walls and then the bench work starts hopefully next weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


----------



## teamhurst

wow really looking good. your layout as given my the kick in the pants to get started on mine. although i need to sell off my R/C car stuff first so i got the green to get started. wish me luck!


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Team. I may have some more updates tomorrow. I have been working on some buildings for the layout recently, hope to start painting on the mountain.

Good luck with your layout and be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## teamhurst

well in the next couple days i should start with clearing the room out and painting the walls around where the layout will be a sky blue and adding some track lighting. then start the bench work but going to need the green stuff for that well at least its a start


----------



## Big Ed

Do you have a plan for accessing the inside of the tunnel?

If you happen to develop some kind of problem under the mountain you will have to demo the mountain to get in there.


----------



## IlliniViking

That has been a concern of mine Big Ed. Right now the mountain lifts off, but when I get the scenery done it won't . I have two cutouts in the back (one on each side of the table) that I can reach in. I also have enough room to do a cut out from the bottom as well. My main concern is I have a switch in the tunnel for future expansion, it's remote but not working very well. I think I will change it before I permanently attach the mountain.


----------



## Big Ed

IlliniViking said:


> That has been a concern of mine Big Ed. Right now the mountain lifts off, but when I get the scenery done it won't . I have two cutouts in the back (one on each side of the table) that I can reach in. I also have enough room to do a cut out from the bottom as well. My main concern is I have a switch in the tunnel for future expansion, it's remote but not working very well. I think I will change it before I permanently attach the mountain.



If you don't secure it to the bottom and leave it just placed on top, you can camouflage the bottom with some permanent talus or bushes or something to hide the base line seam.

Use some sculpty mold to hide where it will sit, that will be permanently attached on the other foam part. 

That way all you got to do is detach the chute to the mountain and pick it up and everything will be out of the way. 

You understand what I am suggesting?


----------



## IlliniViking

big ed said:


> If you don't secure it to the bottom and leave it just placed on top, you can camouflage the bottom with some permanent talus or bushes or something to hide the base line seam.
> 
> Use some sculpty mold to hide where it will sit, that will be permanently attached on the other foam part.
> 
> That way all you got to do is detach the chute to the mountain and pick it up and everything will be out of the way.
> 
> You understand what I am suggesting?


I know exactly what you are saying and it makes a a lot of sense. I will give it a try, thanks for the tip.


----------



## BrooklynBound718

What's up IlliniViking,

Great start to your layout!! What kind of track are using? Is that Atlas flex track for your two main lines?


----------



## czoom

Wow looking good so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## IlliniViking

BrooklynBound718 said:


> What's up IlliniViking,
> 
> Great start to your layout!! What kind of track are using? Is that Atlas flex track for your two main lines?


Good eye Brooklyn. It is Atlas flex track code 80. I've been progressing slowly, took a trip to Vegas, so I'm getting back to the layout. I have some pictures I should get uploaded this weekend.


----------



## BDP

IlliniViking said:


> Good eye Brooklyn. It is Atlas flex track code 80. I've been progressing slowly, took a trip to Vegas, so I'm getting back to the layout. I have some pictures I should get uploaded this weekend.


Hopefully you came back with more money than what you left with. LOL


----------



## IlliniViking

BDP said:


> Hopefully you came back with more money than what you left with. LOL


Yeah, that didn't happen.  Actually heading back this week, this time for work.


----------



## IlliniViking

Finally an update. Working on the scenery now, decided I needed a creek. It's small, but it's a start.

Cut out the foam:









Filled with sculptamold:









Painted:









Added a couple of rocks and a mix of ballast for the bottom:









Thought it could use a couple of fallen trees:









Just need water, brush, and maybe someone fishing. I actually have the water in place, just don't have a picture yet.

Finally painted the big white mountain, or at least started working on it. It's nice to be able to move it from the layout:









Some of the rocks on the mountain:

























Finally a couple of structures. The general store:

















The gas station:

















Need to start getting some green on the mountain as well as figure out how I want to layout the town. Still need quite a few structures for that as well.


----------



## BDP

I know who to invite over to do my scenery. LOL Looks great Mike. Keep up the good work. I am just getting ready to lay my cork roadbed hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Big Ed

Good ideal of keeping the mountain separate.:thumbsup:

Looks great!

Give us a picture with the mountain where it is supposed to be....please
when you get the chance.

Give a whole layout update picture too. One of the whole thing.

We (I) don't care if it is not done yet, I (we?) like to see how things progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow! WOW!!!

That mountain looks great all sculpted and painted. Earlier, in its raw/white form, I was thinking it looks sort of wedding-cake-ish. But the finished product has really come to life very realistically. Nice work!

What the insignia thing (???) right in the middle of the mountain, down near the bottom?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Wow! WOW!!!
> 
> That mountain looks great all sculpted and painted. Earlier, in its raw/white form, I was thinking it looks sort of wedding-cake-ish. But the finished product has really come to life very realistically. Nice work!
> 
> What the insignia thing (???) right in the middle of the mountain, down near the bottom?
> 
> TJ



That is where the mine shaft hooks in to the mountain.
Look at his wedding cake picture ,in the first pictures.


----------



## tjcruiser

Oh, yeah ... got it ... thanks, Ed.


----------



## IlliniViking

big ed said:


> Good ideal of keeping the mountain separate.:thumbsup:
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Give us a picture with the mountain where it is supposed to be....please
> when you get the chance.
> 
> Give a whole layout update picture too. One of the whole thing.
> 
> We (I) don't care if it is not done yet, I (we?) like to see how things progress.:thumbsup:


Ask and ye shall receive. Thanks for the moveable mountain tip as well. 



BDP said:


> I know who to invite over to do my scenery. LOL Looks great Mike. Keep up the good work. I am just getting ready to lay my cork roadbed hopefully tomorrow.


Thanks Brad. I look forward to more updates of your layout. 

Here are a few more pictures, and as Big Ed requested a few of the full layout.

First the creek. I have added realistic water as well as some grass. You can't really see the water in the photo, guess I need to work on my photography skills. 

























Here is the mountain in place. The camera really shows where I need some more paint. The mountain will get grass, brush, bushes and trees as well.


















Here are some houses under construction. I found this set on ebay and was really excited. My dad used to have this set on his layout, not this exact set, as I built these, but the same model. 

































And finally some layout shots. From town  









The full layout:


----------



## tjcruiser

That's amazing how something like "houses under construction" can really bring a layout to life ... adds an extra sense of motion, activity, etc.

Nice!

TJ


----------



## Bman

Your layout is looking great! I really like the big mountain :thumbsup:


----------



## CNW 1518

Looks really cool


----------



## BDP

I have 4 kits that you can put together for me Mike if you get bored some night. I have my elevator, crane, diesel house, and processing center for my ethanol plant all to put together. LOL


----------



## IlliniViking

BDP said:


> I have 4 kits that you can put together for me Mike if you get bored some night. I have my elevator, crane, diesel house, and processing center for my ethanol plant all to put together. LOL


Yours should be a little easier being HO. These N scale models have some very small parts. I really enjoy building the models, takes me back to my younger days when I built all those cars and airplanes.


----------



## Big Ed

When you going to pour the water?

Looking good.:thumbsup: Thanks for the shots.

How come you did not glue the last piece of foam to the bottom of the mountain? The pink we still see under the painted part.
Wouldn't it have been easier when you need access to the tunnels?

Did you glue that piece ( the pink piece) over the tunnel?

Looking nice, I see part of the yard is back.

edit,
never mind about the pink part I see that you just didn't finish painting yet.hwell:


----------



## IlliniViking

Hopefully I will get some new pictures posted soon. I have made quite a bit of progress but have run into a problem. I am trying to get some accessory lights going. My N scale lights say 30 MA 14V and I'm using a bachmann power pack model 6607 with 20 VAC to run my accessories. If my math is correct I need a 200ohm resistor. 20V - 14V / .03 amps. I have the resistor on the + of the power pack, but when I connect the light it won't light up. I have tried a couple different lights. What am I missing? Does the resistor cross both the red and black?


----------



## IlliniViking

Ok, I think I figured out the lights or somethings wrong with the transformer. I hooked them up to the track line side of the transformer, turned up the throttle and nothing, tried a couple of the turnouts (connected to the AC side of transformer) to make sure they were working, turned up the throttle again and low and behold the light lights up. With the light on tried a turnout and the light went out. Started checking the voltage and found that as I increase the throttle the voltage goes down on the accessory side. Is this normal or is the transformer bad? It was a cheap find at the LHS so no big deal. I can find a cheap power pack for the lights and run the turnouts as is.


----------



## IlliniViking

I'm back!!!

After being away from the forum for a while, I've started working on the layout again. So here are some updated photos.

Here is the full layout:









I added a few trees to the creek area:









Thought the corner was a good area for a pond in a pasture:









And every pasture needs a cow or two, grass will be coming soon:









Here's a shot of the middle of the layout. The road will be painted and weathered eventually:









Now it's all about the scenery. I've added some trees to the mountain. I'm going with a fall color scheme. I have a few structures in the works and just need to figure out where they are going.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here are some more updates. 

Added some scenery next to the tracks and a gravel road leading into the yard.

















Started working on the yard. Getting some rock in as well as some grass









The finished pond and pasture

















I don't have pictures yet, but I have added all the gravel to the yard and have the buildings in place. I have most of the ballast in place on this end of the layout.


----------



## Xnats

Looking good Viking, smart move on brown water to stay neutral :laugh: :thumbsup: Glad to see your finding a little time to work on the layout.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Stan. I try to do a little every night, but I'm in the middle of a bathroom remodel so that is taking up most of my free time.


----------



## IlliniViking

Ok, it's only been a couple of months since the last update. I'm too busy keeping up with everybody's progress here on the site, I have not been keeping up with mine. 

I've added a farm supply building. I have the gravel lot in. I need to add some grass, weeds, etc, as well as weather the building.

















I added a tree and some shrubs by the engine house as well as ballast and gravel to the yard. The gravel lot looks too clean, I will darken it, add some weeds as well as some scrap.









































I realized after I put ballast on 99% of the yard and about 25% of the main line, I had not weathered the track. I think I can still do it with a small brush, but it will be a lot more work than had I done it before the ballast. Lesson learned, must remember to use more patience and try not to finish it in one day.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Looking good :thumbsup:
Like the new Farm Supply. That looks like one of those kits you could make into alot of different things if you wanted.


----------



## IlliniViking

I agree conductorjoe, it's a kit that could fit on almost any layout. I debated if I was going to make it a farm supply or not.


----------



## brik-el

IlliniViking;

Great job on the layout!
I love that small cow pond.

I was looking at this old book called
Nine N scale Model Railroads from 1980.
And some layouts call for those 3 little houses under construction.

Its nice to see them in colour for the first time!


----------



## Carl

Very impressive layout. Simple and not cluttered.


----------



## IlliniViking

brik-el said:


> I was looking at this old book called
> Nine N scale Model Railroads from 1980.
> And some layouts call for those 3 little houses under construction.
> 
> Its nice to see them in colour for the first time!


Back in the early 80's my Dad had an N scale layout I used to play on all the time and he had that set of houses. One day while scanning ebay, I found the kit, in the box unopened, so I snagged them. I don't believe they make them anymore.


----------



## IlliniViking

Carl said:


> Very impressive layout. Simple and not cluttered.


Thanks Carl. I don't have a lot of room right now, but I have built it with expansion in mind.


----------



## Conductorjoe

IlliniViking said:


> Back in the early 80's my Dad had an N scale layout I used to play on all the time and he had that set of houses. One day while scanning ebay, I found the kit, in the box unopened, so I snagged them. I don't believe they make them anymore.


 They are still available from Faller if anyone is interested. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/272-232223


----------



## Big Ed

Do they have any cattails out in Illinois?










We call them punks (the ends of them) here in NJ, the smoke from them is said to deter mosquito's and bugs from coming around. We used to light them up at night while fishing.
Some would look good around the pond.

I like the color you added, makes the layout come "alive".

How about putting some fly's on the cows butt? :laugh:

Looking good.:thumbsup:
Take your time, it will still be there waiting for you.


----------



## brik-el

big ed said:


> Do they have any cattails out in Illinois?
> 
> View attachment 16564
> 
> 
> 
> We call them punks (the ends of them) here in NJ



Lol this made me laugh. Here in Ontario we sometimes
call them ***** Willows!


----------



## Big Ed

brik-el said:


> Lol this made me laugh. Here in Ontario we sometimes
> call them ***** Willows!



Different plant cattails grow by a wet swampy/ pond area.

***** willows are these,


----------



## Big Ed

A better picture of cattail,


----------



## Conductorjoe

big ed said:


> How about putting some fly's on the cows butt? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats BigEd , always looking for details to add :laugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## IlliniViking

Big Ed, we do have cattails out here in Illinois. Never tried burning them. I'll have to see if I can find some in N scale for the pond. As far as the flies are concerned, they are there you just need to look really close. If I get a better macro lens for my camera maybe I can get you a better picture.


----------



## Big Ed

Conductorjoe said:


> big ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about putting some fly's on the cows butt? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats BigEd , always looking for details to add :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Details and a little humor.
> 
> 
> 
> IlliniViking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Ed, we do have cattails out here in Illinois. Never tried burning them. I'll have to see if I can find some in N scale for the pond. As far as the flies are concerned, they are there you just need to look really close. If I get a better macro lens for my camera maybe I can get you a better picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK :laugh:
> 
> You have some cow turds around the pond too?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## IlliniViking

Not yet Ed, but once they eat some more grass, they may start leaving some patties around.


----------



## Big Ed

IlliniViking said:


> Not yet Ed, but once they eat some more grass, they may start leaving some patties around.


I don't know if this will help you any in N scale, maybe HO or O scale cattails would be easier.

http://miniatures.about.com/od/miniatureprojects/ss/cattails.htm

Your on your own for the patties.


----------



## IlliniViking

You know if I spent more time working on my layout and less time reading all the posts on this site I would probably be about done with it.  Even with all the reading I did make a little progress.

Since the weather has been so nice I got the concrete crew in and poured the slab for the downtown stores.


















They also got the slab and drive in for the gas station.










Didn't take long for the masonry guys to get the buildings up. Now they just need some tenants.


















While that was happening the carpenters completed the gas station across the street.


















I think they may need to reset the pumps they seem to lean a little. 

I'm creating a sample board so I can test colors for the roads and the gas station drive. 










I have not painted anything yet, the first coat of mud is still wet. On the actual layout I put down several thin layers and allowed each to dry at least a day before the next went on. Then I smoothed it all out with a damp sponge. 

Well, better get back to reading more posts, I can't keep up with you guys.


----------



## Xnats

Lol I know what you mean about no time after reading through the forum :laugh:
You sure have sneaked some time in, roads aren't poured overnight you know  What did you use for the sidewalks in front of the stores? I was thinking they were BarMills stick-ons but the coloring is different. Looking forward to seeing the finished roads. Thinks are looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Stan. The sidewalks are Bar Mills. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/171-681

They have not been painted yet, just bare wood at this point.

Sample board is ready, just need to start mixing paint for the road color. Any suggestions? I'm in modeling in the 50's / 60's era.


----------



## IlliniViking

I've painted my sample board for my road color. The picture don't really do the colors justice. I'm leaning towards F for the road, but maybe B or D. A is out, way to black. I like C for the gas station drive, or maybe a mix of C and E. What do you think? When did they start making asphalt?


----------



## tjcruiser

IV,

We had a discussion along these "road color" lines not too long ago. I think the general concencus was that asphalt roads are really not just one color. They are pickled with different shades, patches, grease/oil stains, shadows, etc.

Perhaps consider some stipple-like paint mixing of several shades / patches of color?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

IlliniViking said:


> I've painted my sample board for my road color. The picture don't really do the colors justice. I'm leaning towards F for the road, but maybe B or D. A is out, way to black. I like C for the gas station drive, or maybe a mix of C and E. What do you think? When did they start making asphalt?




Roads in the US have been paved with asphalt since at least 1870, when a street in front of the Newark, NJ City Hall was paved. In 1876, asphalt was used to pave Pennsylvania Avenue in Washington, DC, in time for the celebration of the national centennial.

Another Jersey first.:thumbsup:

The use of bitumen (Asphalt) for waterproofing and as an adhesive dates at least to the third millennium B.C.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks for the history lesson Ed. Saved me from doing some research.


----------



## IlliniViking

tjcruiser said:


> IV,
> 
> We had a discussion along these "road color" lines not too long ago. I think the general concencus was that asphalt roads are really not just one color. They are pickled with different shades, patches, grease/oil stains, shadows, etc.
> 
> Perhaps consider some stipple-like paint mixing of several shades / patches of color?
> 
> TJ


I will look for that discussion. I agree roads are not the same color through out, unless they are brand new. Once I decide on the base color, then I will try some other colors to make it look more natural.


----------



## Xnats

You can never go wrong with concrete roads on older layouts. Concrete was used more because it could be mixed on site with dry materials and no heavy equipment was needed. Asphalt has to be produced in a plant then shipped and special equipment was needed to lay it. Look at the old steam equipment, wimpy trucks and lack of useful roads - Concrete #C gets my vote. Besides concrete was made with local materials so coloring varies by regions.


----------



## IlliniViking

A small update to the layout. I got the church and cemetery in place.



















Gonna have to run some trains, I got my first steamer today. I put it in the Got anything new thread, but thought I would drop a pic here as well.


----------



## tjcruiser

IV,

The church scene looks quite nice. I like the "fresh grave" touch. (RIP, whoever!) Nice fall foliage on those trees, too.

Congrats on the steamer!

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks TJ. I'm working on it scene by scene. I picked fall, because it can add some more "pop" to the layout with color.


----------



## Carl

That is one outstanding engine house.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Carl. That was one of my first structures.


----------



## Carl

Great progress on both the bathroom and the layout.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks Carl. The bathroom is actually finished, and we are almost done with the master bedroom. I need to update the pictures.


----------



## IlliniViking

I'm baaaack!!! Didn't think you could get rid of me did you? Actually never left, been scanning the forum off and on, but now that winter has hit, I'm working on the layout a lot more. Here are a few updates to the layout:

First is the full layout









This is a gravel road to the coal mine. Where it hits the cut out for the railroad, there will be a custom built bridge.









Some more buildings went up downtown. Just need to extend the streets.









The grain elevator is starting to come around. Here is the scale.









I have the houses under construction placed.









The bricklayers are hard at it. Just need to get the carpenters back to work.


----------



## IlliniViking

A few small updates.

Added a billboard on the curve near the farm supply. Going to add some bushes and some weeds.









Got some grass down by the elevator office.









Thought I should get working on the front edge so I can finish ballasting the track.

Added in a culvert and put down some sculptamold:


















Let it dry overnight and painted it brown before I start putting down some grass. I also painted other white transition to the coal mine area.



















Not a whole lot, but making progress. I'm waiting on my manual chop cutter from Micro-Mark so I can get started on the wood truss bridge that will connect to the gravel road that leads to the coal mine.


----------



## tjcruiser

IV,

Great to see you back in the game! The layout awaits, as do we!

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe

IlliniViking said:


> I'm baaaack!!! Didn't think you could get rid of me did you? [/IMG]


So Im not the only one that hasnt been posting since last spring? 

Welcome back


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks TJ and ConductorJoe. It's hard to work on the layout in the summer when all the outside projects are calling. I guess I need to start a garden train project, then I will have the Winter and Summer trains.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here's an update. I spent most of the weekend working on a scratch built bridge. A small wooden truss bridge for the coal trucks to get to the coal mine. It's my first attempt at such a project, but I think it has turned out pretty good so far. It needs a little touch up on the paint, and some weathering, especially on the deck. Anyway, here's a few pics.

Gluing up the trusses:









attached to the bridge deck:









With the decking in place:









Testing in place:









Painted:

















Here's a couple pics of some grass that I put in.

The rear of the layout:









Along the front:









I love how just adding a little scenery can do so much for a layout.


----------



## joed2323

very good job on your bridge, i think it turned out really good especially being your first scratch built bridge.

Scenery does amazing things for a layout, your layout is coming together nicely.

I just painted my fascia on my layout this weekend, it made a huge difference in appearance. Simple little things make a layout pop:thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks joed2323. Agree on the scenery. I can't wait to get all the pink foam covered up.


----------



## Conductorjoe

The bridge looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks CJ. I started working on another billboard to put somewhere on the layout Ordered a new structure for the town, a 50's drive in, comes complete with the roller skating car hops . Need to get some more ballast so I can finish the track.


----------



## IlliniViking

So when I started the layout and was creating the tunnel, I tested the height with standard box cars and there was plenty of clearance. I purchased a Union Pacific boom crane at a train show last year. When I got home, I put it on the layout and fired up a loco to take it around a few times. About the second time around the loco came out but no crane. The crane barely fit in the tunnel and actually hit in a few places. I tried to get the boom to lower, but it is at it's lowest point. I was a little disappointed, but put the crane away. Fast forward to this past weekend, I decided I needed to figure something out, so I came up with the idea of a spacer. I had some 1/4" foam poster board and thought that would work. Here's the progress.

The crane before, the angle is not the greatest.









The spacer in place.









The crane after.









The mountain is back in place, but spacer needs trimmed.









Spacer is trimmed, but still white.









Painted the spacer. I also took the opportunity to add more trees to the mountain.









I have some talus that I painted to match the mountain, that along with some brush, weeds, etc along the edge, you will never be able to tell there is a spacer, and I will still be able to remove the mountain.

Here is a picture of the diner I bought. It's a Woodland Scenic built up. I normally like to build kits, but I saw this one and really liked it. I'm putting in the parking lot where it will sit right now, so it won't belong before they are serving up some burgers and shakes.


----------



## schizrade

Soooooo awesome.

I am now thinking I might do N instead of HO. I have a huge space to work with and N allows for more scenery.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice!!!

I'll take a chocolate Sundae, please, with extra sprinkles and two cherries!

TJ


----------



## Carl

Very colorful.


----------



## vic2367

beautiful layout ,,coming along nicely !!


----------



## IlliniViking

Finally found time to get an update.

I had to do a modification to the layout and add a switch. When I first started the layout I planned for expansion with a line that runs into the tunnel on the end. I decided that if I want to add the extension I should have two connections to the original so I removed a straight piece an put in a right hand turnout. Now I will have the options there when the extension becomes reality.










I got the parking lot in place for the Diner as well as the station. First I put down several thin layers of joint compound. When the final layer dried, I smoothed it out with a wet sponge. After that dried, I added expansion joints and cracks.


















Added some concrete color. Also started getting the station platform to the tracks.










I also added some grass.









I ran a pencil in the joints and cracks, then rubbed my finger over whole parking lot to weather it with the graphite from the pencil.


















I want to use some black to add some tire marks and oil. I also need to add the parking spaces.

I started the weathering on the coal tipple as well. Thought it was just too shinny. Still needs a little more weathering and a coat of dull coat.


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Wow, great looking parking-lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

Wow, don't make a post to your thread for a week or two and drop all the way to the 2nd page. So many great layout threads, I get caught up reading those and forget to update mine. Well, here's a few update photos. Been working a lot on scenery. Put in a small pond, planted some grass, and added trees and brush. Have a look:


----------



## onemodelcitizen

Man, this is amazing! I have been watching your build, making me want to get back to mine. Lots of great inspiration here. I'm a teacher and my classes did an HO scale layout 2 years ago and won 2nd place overall with it. It was very rudimentary. It was my first time fooling with model trains, but I got hooked. If you have a Youtube account, take a look and comment us: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_H2KLu7qm0

Can't wait to see some finished pics. It's been a few months. I was hoping you didn't quit!


----------



## IlliniViking

I have not quit. The layout is my winter hobby. I really don't do much with it in the summer, except run them for a few minutes once in a while. Golf is my summer frustration, errr I mean hobby.


----------



## Carl

Like what you have done.


----------



## IlliniViking

He's back!!! Thought you got rid of me. Since the weather outside is frightful thought I would post an update to my layout. After all, it's only been since August.

Since I have the layout finished (as far as track goes) until I add an extension, I thought I would get all the scenery finished and start adding lights, people, etc to give it more life. 

I added a new gas station with some extras. 


















A couple night scenes of the gas stations.


















This last image has nothing to do with the layout, but is a picture of a Christmas gift my wife gave me. The center circle is the lens from a railroad lantern. I thought is was pretty cool and have it hanging above my layout.


----------



## Big Ed

Cool, put a little LED behind it. :thumbsup:

Al's station needs some junk around it?


----------



## IlliniViking

Great idea ED on the led. I will have to work on that. I've been looking for some junk to put around Al's. I have my eye on a couple of items on ebay that would look really good.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Welcome back. Come on in again and grab a warm coffee. This is the greatest place to be when where hiding from the cold! Oh and the layout looks great!


----------



## trains galore

Awesome layout there, loads of potential for operations
Nice work, the buildings looking great, I don't think it needs alot more really, but you could certainly focus in on some the tiny details great idea with the leds, also you can buy these cars off ebay that have light up headlights and taillights, I have a couple for ho, but you can probably get them for N scale, you run them off a 12v power supply.
Thanks for showing the photos, has given me some inspiration for my own layout


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

The hillside is amazing! Love the elevations and trees! Also like the way you've setup your yard! Overall, the layout is spectacular!

-J.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thank you for all the kind comments. I've worked on the layout a little since the last update. I scratch built a fence for next to Al's and I painted the road finally. I will get some pics posted soon.


----------



## IlliniViking

Ok, finally found some time to load a few pictures:

Here is the scratch built fence I put in:

















Here is a couple pictures of the road. The asphalt crew got it all finished, just need the paint crew to put some lines in.


----------



## California RailFan508

Great work, *IlliniVikings*! Your attention to detail takes this layout to the next level.


----------



## IlliniViking

Thanks California RailFan508. The details are what I'm working on now. It's amazing how one little thing can make a layout pop, and feel so lifelike.


----------



## Ml-toys

This is a great step by step, may i ask what you used for roads. I probably missed it if you said.


----------



## IlliniViking

I used all purpose joint compound. My base is pink foam, so I marked out my road then using a hobby knife, I made cuts in the foam to give the joint compound something to bite into. I put it on in thin layers, I think it was 4 or 5. Allowed each layer to dry completely, then used a kitchen sponge (wet) and smoothed it out till I was happy. I painted it with a mixture of black, titanium white and warm grey acrylic paint. I did the same thing for gas stations and the parking lot for the train station, but painted them with concrete color.


----------



## trains galore

Looks great!
What do you use for the signs?


----------



## Ml-toys

IlliniViking said:


> I used all purpose joint compound. My base is pink foam, so I marked out my road then using a hobby knife, I made cuts in the foam to give the joint compound something to bite into. I put it on in thin layers, I think it was 4 or 5. Allowed each layer to dry completely, then used a kitchen sponge (wet) and smoothed it out till I was happy. I painted it with a mixture of black, titanium white and warm grey acrylic paint. I did the same thing for gas stations and the parking lot for the train station, but painted them with concrete color.


Thanks, thats a great idea


----------



## Big Ed

Looking great. :thumbsup:

You need a name on this. :smilie_daumenpos:
Maybe a little better then what I painted on. 

Apply some nice decals?


----------



## IlliniViking

trains galore said:


> Looks great!
> What do you use for the signs?


Thanks!! Which signs are you referring to?


----------



## IlliniViking

big ed said:


> Looking great. :thumbsup:
> 
> You need a name on this. :smilie_daumenpos:
> Maybe a little better then what I painted on.
> 
> Apply some nice decals?
> 
> View attachment 33560


I like it Ed:thumbsup:

I have some decals that came with it. You are right it needs some signage, kind of stands out right now, not in a good way.


----------



## IlliniViking

Spent quite a bit of time today on the layout. I installed some lights in the downtown area and got them all wired up. I also built an office for the coal mine. Here are some pictures.

Lights

































Let's light up the night:

























I have the downtown and Al's station lights on separate switches, I just had them both on for the picture.

Here is the mine office. It's scratch built except the roof which was extra from another structure. I put a door and window on it but you won't really see them as the back will be what faces you. I painted it white, but thought it was too clean for a coal mine, so I weathered it a bit. 


























Where it will likely go on the layout:


----------



## Big Ed

It looks good I just thought a name would make it look better.

Maybe a red blinking light at the highest top for low flying aircraft?


----------



## Ml-toys

Your drive and dine parking lot is just joint compound ? With what looks like pencil lines


----------



## IlliniViking

Yep, just joint compound. I used a hobby knife to scribe the lines and cracks. Used a pencil to color in the lines then used a napkin and rubbed it over to lighten the lines and weather the lot.


----------



## IlliniViking

big ed said:


> It looks good I just thought a name would make it look better.
> 
> Maybe a red blinking light at the highest top for low flying aircraft?


Great idea with the flashing red light. I will have to work on that. That's what I love about this site, so many people with so many great ideas.


----------



## Ml-toys

IlliniViking said:


> Yep, just joint compound. I used a hobby knife to scribe the lines and cracks. Used a pencil to color in the lines then used a napkin and rubbed it over to lighten the lines and weather the lot.


Cool idea


----------



## IlliniViking

Very excited about the newest addition to the layout. I've been looking for an IC E6 for a while and stumbled across this one at Model Train Stuff. It has DCC with sound, my first loco with sound.


----------



## IlliniViking

Here are a couple of videos. Not the greatest, I will have to do another with more light on the layout.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_5SupZ9ZFA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmRDn8DhWU8


----------



## IlliniViking

A little update. Most of the stuff I'm working on are the small details. I've added some corn loads for the trucks going to the elevator. Also added a coal load on the truck leaving the coal mine. 

A couple new additions to the layout. 









The Coal load:









Trucks full of corn:









big ed made a good suggestion so I've added it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itM_1WppXek

Goes a little fast, not sure if there is a resistor or something I could use to slow down the flash.


----------



## trains galore

Nice idea with the fold down control panel, looking good


----------



## IlliniViking

Sold the layout today. The whole thing, all locomotives, rolling stock, and all the extras. Moving to HO, so begins the planning stage.


----------



## tjcruiser

Really?!?!? Yikes!

A clean slate ahead, though ... and a world of new possibilities ahead. Enjoy the journey!

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking

Unless I added on to it I had most of the layout done, so I now I can start over and use all the mistakes I made on the first layout to build a better one. The building is what I enjoy, more than actually running the trains. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## cosmos2002

Nice.:appl:


----------

